# GTA CHINATOWN WARS FIXED FOR M3 REAL SIMPLY AND R4



## qasimh1993 (Mar 14, 2009)

Fixed for R4DS (Huge Thanks to the guys/gals at


----------



## mrs_zee (Mar 14, 2009)

thanx for that.. i was praying someone would come up with a patch


----------



## hova1 (Mar 14, 2009)

ok i was wrong, sorry i am drunk anyway.


----------



## apd (Mar 14, 2009)

I've just come across this as well.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Put your rom into dir, named as xpa-gtac.nds.
> 
> Run xpa-gtac.bat, it will generate a savefixed rom.
> 
> ...



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZR1TO8SD

I can't test it because I don't have a DS to hand at the minute.

Hope it works


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 14, 2009)

qasimh1993 said:
			
		

> Fixed for R4DS (Huge Thanks to the guys/gals at romulation)
> 
> Download arm7/9 hack file http://www.sendspace.com/file/tixofx
> 
> ...


You're not supposed to even _mention_ names of ROM sites


----------



## sun vulcan (Mar 14, 2009)

It's true! I tried and worked on R4, but I have Edge and still the same with this patch. Someone have to fix it to the rest of people. Everyone deserves to play this game.


----------



## apd (Mar 14, 2009)

Or quote them


----------



## amrod (Mar 14, 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/209315093/Gran...NFO_NDS-iND.zip 



just put rom into same dir as files in .rar and run the .bat (way easier)


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 14, 2009)

AWSOME!

works fine on M3 REAL!!


----------



## politta (Mar 14, 2009)

Aren't work the wifi here....


----------



## aranwarez (Mar 14, 2009)

I can confirm it works on DSTT. Just checked a min ago.. I have also saved the game and loaded it again... Cool...


----------



## hakan (Mar 14, 2009)

Really nice.


----------



## Rambytes (Mar 14, 2009)

Work too with Acekard2... but i've disable the autosave because I always see the spinning circle at the upper-screen, always... so i've disable the auto save.


----------



## sco0504 (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool, I hope this stops the moaning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Just tried this out, all works, except when you try to connect to a access point. The top screen is fine, but the touch screen turns white and nothing happens.


----------



## demitrius (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn, I was hoping this would be the end of R4 users.


----------



## Minox (Mar 15, 2009)

Already posted before. For further discussion, follow the link below:




Discuss


----------

